# Breathing old mouse poop



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a large amount of mouse poop under my floorboards - which you'd never know had I not decided to put down a new subfloor. Anyway, I keep breathing in lots of mouse-poop dust - I'm shopvacing it, but the filter will clog or it will fill up and then I take my shop vac apart and breath in clouds. I know it *can* make me sick, but what are the odds it really does? The mouse poop isn't recent, so I would think bacteria would all have to be dead -- I think their spores last years though.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you must be concerned about hantavirus ... there is a link below which should help. Two things I noticed in the link. 1) no vacuming and 2) soak with 10% bleach solution.

there are also other items listed you should read for proper cleaning and disposal.

http://www.doh.wa.gov/ehsphl/factsheet/hanta.htm


----------



## Troglodyte (May 4, 2010)

Where do you live? Not to be an alarmist, but mice feces is a very big concern with ~35+ deaths per year in North America due to mice feces. If you start to get flu symptoms in the next two months, go to a hospital pronto and explain your concern. There is no (non-expiremental) drugs for it, and if you have it they will just put you on a breather in an ICU until you recover.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

In the meantime, get a beach/water solution in a spray bottle, a mask, and some rubber gloves. Spray the mouse droppings liberally and sweep up or shovel it up. If there is some dust remaining there after all that I would again saturate with the bleach solution and then cover up and leave it alone.

BUT please note that I am NOT an expert.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you do a search for Hantavirus you will find out the consequences.
Ron


----------



## Troglodyte (May 4, 2010)

If you have good reason to think the feces is old, then that is great. Apparently the virus only lives for a few days in the feces. Still, watch for flu symptoms and take appropriate measures if you develop them.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Histoplasmosis may only apply for bird/bat droppings.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

You should wear the most appropriate mask you can find for the job. It's never a good idea to breathe construction dust. N-95 respirators are good for a lot of things but I don't know what is appropriate for feces dust. As posted previously, and on the link wet it down and scoop it up. I found lots if it when I demo'd my fiberglass shower stall. Whoever installed that cut a big square hole for a small round shower drain. The mice were greatful for their neglegence.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Listen to all these folks---I was sick as a dog for three weeks after working in an attic littered in dried squirrel poo. Wear the best mask--follow the advice above.


----------

